# AB Wildfires 2016:  Def Min Asked for Help



## The Bread Guy (4 May 2016)

This, from The Canadian Press:


> ... Defence Minister Harjit Sajjan, in a conference call from Germany early today, confirmed a formal request for assistance has been received from the Alberta government.
> 
> What form that will take — at least on the military side — is still being determined and National Defence is expecting to hear soon from the province about the kind of equipment and personnel required.
> 
> The office of Public Safety Minister Ralph Goodale, the federal focal point for assistance, is expected to provide more details later today ...


More news on the fire situation in northern Alberta here (Google News), here (Twitter) and here (Alberta gov't).

Good luck all involved & stay safe, everyone


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 May 2016)

My thoughts are will all of you.  Keep safe.


----------



## Steve_D (4 May 2016)

The word has already gone out in Esquimalt to prepare to provide assistance.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 May 2016)

A couple of updates, from ipolitics.ca ...


> As the wildfire evacuation order in Fort McMurray enters its second day, the main form of support offered by the military will likely be air support — but the commander in charge of Joint Task Force West says the situation is “dynamic.”
> 
> “That will all depend on the needs so I can’t speculate at this time,” said Brig.-Gen. Wayne Eyre when asked whether the 15 or so military personnel currently deployed to help in Alberta could be joined by others. “The numbers are very much in flux.”
> 
> ...


... and Global News:


> ... In a conference call early Wednesday afternoon, Brig.-Gen. Wayne Eyre, Commander of Joint Task Force (West), confirmed that several military resources were on-standby or already deployed. Eyre is the top commander in charge of the military response.
> 
> Hercules aircraft are waiting on standby at Canadian Forces Base Trenton to deploy to the region if help is needed to evacuate people, transport equipment or transport firefighters, he said. Another Hercules aircraft has been “pre-positioned” even closer to Fort McMurray in Cold Lake, Alberta.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, Queen Elizabeth shares a message ...


> “Prince Philip and I were shocked and saddened by the news of the wildfires that are causing such devastation to Fort McMurray.  Our thoughts and prayers are with all those who have been affected, and we send our heartfelt thanks to the firefighters and the other emergency workers.”


----------



## mariomike (5 May 2016)

May 04, 2016 

Ontario sending firefighters to help Fort McMurray
http://www.torontosun.com/2016/05/04/ontario-sending-firefighters-to-help-fort-mcmurray

"More than 80,000 people have had to flee their homes."

Watching the news, it reminds me of Mississauga in 1979 when more than 200,000 people were evacuated.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (5 May 2016)

Here in Quebec, four CL-415 water bomber left early this morning to render assistance, together with a charter plane full of our Forest fire specialists.

But that is not the real problem. A large forest fire like that will eventually be brought under control or die off on its own. The real problem is how do you re-organize the life of 70,000+ people. Mariomike mentions Mississauga, but that was an "evacuate-then-move-back-home" phenomena. Fort Mac is more akin to a refugee problem ( Trudeau jr. wanted to show you can deal with 50,000 refugees in a month: Here is his big chance to shine) that will take years to re-build and efface the effect on the community.

Strength and courage to all over there. We certainly think of you.

And everyone, stay safe.


----------



## mariomike (5 May 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Mariomike mentions Mississauga, but that was an "evacuate-then-move-back-home" phenomena.



Good point, OGBD.  

It ran off the track, 11-79
While the immigrants slept, there wasn't much time
The mayor came calling and got 'em outta bed
They packed up their families and headed upwind
A poison cloud, a flaming sky, 200,000 people and no one died
And all before the pocket dial, yeah!

Edit to add,

From the song Trainwreck 1979 by Canadian band Death From Above 1979.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2016)

On some Herc action, from Belleville media:


> A C-130J Hercules aircraft departed from 8 Wing/Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Trenton just after noon on Wednesday to assist in whatever way might be required at Fort McMurray in the wake of the massive fire which hit that community.
> 
> The initial response personnel from 8 Wing was small, including only the aircraft crew, three Mobile Air Movements Sections (MAMS) personnel and an image technician.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loachman (5 May 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Queen Elizabeth shares a message ...



And she didn't prattle on about Star Wars Day first, either, like a certain selfieholic.


----------



## jmt18325 (5 May 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And she didn't prattle on about Star Wars Day first, either, like a certain selfieholic.



Unlike him, I doubt she's a Star Wars fan.

International Star Wars day is a thing.


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 May 2016)

The news doesnt sound good with regard to the fire.Out of control and scarce resources to fight it.I hope the US offers help in the form of aerial tankers and personnel.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 May 2016)

My understanding is that this situation is beyond aerial tankers.

Thanks for the sentiment, however.


----------



## cupper (6 May 2016)

MacLeans has a good info piece on just how big an area the devastation covers. And overlays that put it into perspective for other major Canadian and international cities.

http://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/how-big-is-the-fort-mcmurray-fire/


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 May 2016)

Essentially they will have to let it burn itself out ? What a shame.


----------



## cupper (6 May 2016)

It's telling just how resource dependent the Canadian economy is when economists are projecting a decline in GDP because of the situation. Shutting down the oil sands and the reduced output are going to hurt. And the drop in oil prices over the past year makes this situation even harder to carry through.

The only saving grace is that the reduction in oil sands work force that has occurred since the drop in oil prices may have made the evacuations worse if the full production and expansion forces were in the region. 

*Fort McMurray fire has economists cutting growth forecasts for Canada
'If we assume those shutdowns last for 2 weeks, they would subtract 0.5% from May GDP' — Royal Bank*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/fort-mcmurray-economists-1.3570061



> Economists trying to gauge the impact of the Fort McMurray wildfire and its disruption of oilsands production are already cutting their outlooks for the Canadian economy.
> 
> Current estimates are that anywhere from 900,000 to one million barrels of oilsands production have been suspended due to the fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## ballz (6 May 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> The real problem is how do you re-organize the life of 70,000+ people. Mariomike mentions Mississauga, but that was an "evacuate-then-move-back-home" phenomena. Fort Mac is more akin to a refugee problem ( Trudeau jr. wanted to show you can deal with 50,000 refugees in a month: Here is his big chance to shine) that will take years to re-build and efface the effect on the community.



Happy to say, despite what the media tells us, it is not as bad as it seems.

I say this as someone who spent a quarter of my life there, who visits once per year, and my parents are both currently homeless due to the situation. Luckily we have family in Edmonton, but they spent a few nights at the camps in Syncrude (where my dad works) before being flown to Edmonton. I have a lot of friends there, who I have known since I was 12, some who have lost everything. But that is the exception rather than the rule.

One thing I read, from someone who lived in Slave Lake when it was run over by a forest fire, giving advice to people from Fort McMurray, was "it's not nearly as bad as the media is telling you it is." Very anxious to see the status of my parent's house that my dad built with his bare hands, I found this today, that does a very good job of putting it into perspective.

https://medium.com/@mcmurraymap/damage-assessment-may-5th-2016-eb91d5efe45#.dqb1q22tq


No doubt this is catastrophic. However, as bad as it is, Fort McMurray will be a bustling boom town once again sooner than we realize.


----------



## George Wallace (6 May 2016)

I have to agree with Ballz.  All I see in these "economist's" analysis is a great deal of fear mongering, and preaching doom and gloom, where there really isn't. 

So far, I have heard no reports of major Oil Production infrastructure being damaged; only shut down for safety.  

The "Reconstruction" of Fort Mac will in itself create a sort of a boom.  

Although the population is displaced, the workforce will still be able to return to the various camps once the area is deemed safe.


----------



## YZT580 (6 May 2016)

Trudeau was looking for shovel-ready projects to stimulate the economy.  Here is one that crosses all political boundaries and which might, just might undo some of the wrongs done to Alberta by his father and others of the liberal party and it isn't nearly as politically risky as supporting a pipeline.  I'd say a win-win just by saying he'll match the Albertan government dollar for dollar in re-construction projects.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 May 2016)

The AB government has done a good job with information IMO.

http://wildfire.alberta.ca/wildfire-status/wildfire-status-map.aspx


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2016)

YZT580 said:
			
		

> ... I'd say a win-win just by saying he'll match the Albertan government dollar for dollar in re-construction projects.


And I betcha a loonie that just like Harper could do no right among his particular haters, you'd still get haters hating.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 May 2016)

YZT580 said:
			
		

> Trudeau was looking for shovel-ready projects to stimulate the economy.  Here is one that crosses all political boundaries and which might, just might undo some of the wrongs done to Alberta by his father and others of the liberal party and it isn't nearly as politically risky as supporting a pipeline.  I'd say a win-win just by saying he'll match the Albertan government dollar for dollar in re-construction projects.



Considering how vitally important that area is for Canada's current economy, I don't think dollar for dollar will work. Its a good PR move, but looking at some of the videos that rival Hiroshima in terms of destruction (not human losses), there has to be a whole lot of money dumped in there in the right places to get them going again quickly.

There's also a bunch of memes going around Facebook showing the former PM getting his hands dirty (looks like post flood cleanup), trying to take a hit at the current PM. Quite a bit premature considering the town is still evacuated, and only police-led convoys are allowed in to get to bring the people trapped north of the city out. Trudeau isn't about to fast-rope down and start cleaning up a house while no one is home...


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 May 2016)

I dont believe in so called climate change,rather its mother nature at work starting fires with lightning.Its how she renews the land.


----------



## RocketRichard (7 May 2016)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> It's not a question of 'belief'. It's science.


PS thoughts are with those affected and support to first responders and military.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 May 2016)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> PS thoughts are with those affected and support to first responders and military.



Absolutely

http://edmontonjournal.com/news/local-news/when-evacuation-was-ordered-mcmurray-principal-fled-with-busload-of-students


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Absolutely
> 
> http://edmontonjournal.com/news/local-news/when-evacuation-was-ordered-mcmurray-principal-fled-with-busload-of-students


Indeed - only just caught this ...


> Emily Ryan died in a car crash while fleeing wildfires in northern Alberta, but firefighters were determined not to let memories of her disappear.
> 
> The 15-year-old was the daughter of a deputy fire chief in Saprae Creek east of Fort McMurray. After her death, when flames threatened her family home, crews spent the night dousing the exterior with water.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2016)

A very good update by the leader of the Wild Rose Party, with no crib notes, coaching or rehearsal; only getting emotional at the end:

https://www.facebook.com/GlobalEdmonton/videos/10153383897285927/

CTV Edmonton has aerial footage of the devastation in Fort McMurray:

http://globalnews.ca/news/2687404/watch-aerial-footage-above-fort-mcmurray-shows-the-devastation-in-abasand-and-beacon-hill/?sf25866087=1


----------



## Harris (8 May 2016)

Warning: Operation Honour violation in progress.  You may be offended.

Didn't see this anywhere else, but I'm told this will likely not go well for the airperson (?) involved.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eemin7DNvYg


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2016)

Harris said:
			
		

> Warning: Operation Honour violation in progress.  You may be offended.
> 
> Didn't see this anywhere else, but I'm told this will likely not go well for the airperson (?) involved.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eemin7DNvYg



 [

Too late.


----------



## ballz (8 May 2016)

Harris said:
			
		

> Warning: Operation Honour violation in progress.  You may be offended.
> 
> Didn't see this anywhere else, but I'm told this will likely not go well for the airperson (?) involved.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eemin7DNvYg



IMO, it was all above board until the very end when he made reference to the Captain being cute... he may pay the piper for that one.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (8 May 2016)

ballz said:
			
		

> IMO, it was all above board until the very end when he made reference to the Captain being cute... he may pay the piper for that one.



The Captain (Pilot) was a dude though so... Pretty progressive and inclusive if you ask me.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 May 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> The Captain (Pilot) was a dude though so... Pretty progressive and inclusive if you ask me.



They have to hang him for this, otherwise Operation Honour is a failure. The whole point is 0 tolerance, completely removing logic and context from the situation.


----------



## Scoobs (9 May 2016)

Op Honour or not, it was not an appropriate way to brief, whether the passengers were civilian or military.  I know for a fact that this has come to the attention of Senior pers in the RCAF.

The way the briefing was done was unprofessional and there was absolutely no need to do it the way he did.  Totally unacceptable.

By the way, I'm not offended by the swearing, just not happy about the unprofessional airmanship displayed.


----------



## Scoobs (9 May 2016)

And on a different note, a Chinook is now part of the fight.  I can't find the video besides via the RCAF's Facebook page.  Check it out there.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 May 2016)

I thought he did a pretty good job getting people to laugh who had been trapped by a fire and now are being evaced while their possessions likely will be destroyed. You can bet every one of those people on the bus remembered what to do because they talked and laughed about it the whole flight.


----------



## Journeyman (9 May 2016)

A Loadie....un-cultured.....imagine that. 

I have absolutely no doubt that he will be flayed and then hanged; and that's no more of a surprise than a meeting boorish Loadmaster.  While most of my career has been spent successfully avoiding HQs, I am familiar with them.... and it's true, familiarity does breed contempt.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2016)

What's Canada doing now ...


> The Government of Canada will stand shoulder to shoulder with the people of Fort McMurray in the wake of the devastating Northern Alberta wildfires.
> 
> The Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, today announced the creation of a new ad hoc Cabinet committee to coordinate federal efforts to help the thousands of Canadians affected by the wildfires that raged through Northern Alberta in May of 2016.
> 
> The Ad Hoc Committee on Northern Alberta Wildfires will meet as required to consider and coordinate federal contributions to recovery and rebuilding efforts for those affected by the May 2016 Northern Alberta wildfires ...


... and what's Ontario doing now:


> Ontario will contribute $500,000 to the Canadian Red Cross to help its relief efforts for people displaced by the wildfires in Alberta.
> 
> Premier Kathleen Wynne announced the province's support today for the almost 90,000 people who have fled the massive wildfires in the Fort McMurray area. Ontario's contribution will assist the Red Cross in its work to provide relief and assist with recovery.
> 
> Ontario has also provided emergency management personnel to support local firefighting efforts. As of today, over 60 firefighters, three strike team leaders and 16 incident management and supervisory staff from Ontario are on the ground in Alberta ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2016)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice ...


> Two people are facing charges after using fake identification to get emergency money meant for Fort McMurray fire evacuees.
> 
> Calgary police Const. Melissa van Waes says a 29-year-old man went to a centre set up by the Alberta government to give debit cards to people who had to flee their homes in northeastern Alberta due to a massive forest fire earlier this month.
> 
> The officer says a Service Alberta worker noticed something when the man produced identification and it turned out it was fake. It was also discovered that the man had two other debit cards from another centre ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2016)

South Africa sends some help ...


> SOUTH Africa is sending 301 fire fighters and management from the Department of Environmental Affairs’ Working on Fire programme to Canada‚ where a massive wild fire in an oil belt saw a town evacuated and companies suffer heavy losses.
> 
> While the worst of the damage is over‚ the fire’s size was estimated at just over 520‚000 hectares and the South African team has been asked to help with their fire suppression efforts.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> South Africa sends some help



"The Dancing South African firefighters are leaving Alberta after realising how little they will be earning there."
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/south-african-firefighters-leaving-alberta-after-strike-over-pay-1.2938473
Three hundred South African firefighters on loan to Alberta will be packing up and leaving after only a week on the job, following a strike over the terms of their payment.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2016)

Canadian Muslims helping out ...


> “On the occasion of Eid al-Fitr, to mark the end of the fasting month of Ramadan, Toronto-based International Development and Relief Foundation (IDRF) announces a gift of $250,000 to the people of Fort McMurray,” Farheen Khan, IDRF Director, Fund Development and External Affairs, told IQRA.ca.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (7 Jul 2016)

I really hope the media makes a big deal of this.  So much prolonged, negative, twisted press about issues revolving around Islam - I hope they give this more than just a soundbite.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> I really hope the media makes a big deal of this.  So much prolonged, negative, twisted press about issues revolving around Islam - I hope they give this more than just a soundbite.


 op:


----------

